# Is there a 64bit VFPODBC driver workaround?



## 9tanstaafl9 (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone know if there is a workaround for the fact that the VFPODBC driver isn't supported anymore and now programs are running in 64bit?

I know this isn't technically the correct forum, as my issue is with an Excel report that connects to visual foxpro tables just fine with 32bit Excel 2010 (on server 2008), but not 64bit Excel 2010 using the 32bit VFPODBC driver, but I thought you guys might have a solution.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Jennifer

Here is my connection for anyone who does Excel:

DSN=Visual FoxPro Tables;UID=;;SourceDB=M:\MB7\De-Cal;SourceType=DBF;Exclusive=No;BackgroundFetch=Yes;Collate=Machine;Null=Yes;Deleted=Yes;


----------



## Derek Brown (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't have an answer for you but, in case you are not already aware, Microsoft recommended that 32-bit Office be installed on Windows 64-bit:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/w...-version-of-microsoft-office-HA010369476.aspx


----------



## 9tanstaafl9 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks, I can use that as ammo when I tell them that they need to downgrade and that there isn't a workaround.  Why does anyone need the 64bit version anyway if they are recommending that one?  Why do they even have it?


----------



## Derek Brown (Jan 11, 2012)

There are some possible problems even if you use 32-bit.
Have a look at the following, particularly my post #9 and also post #11.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=447852


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 11, 2012)

9tanstaafl9 said:


> Thanks, I can use that as ammo when I tell them that they need to downgrade and that there isn't a workaround.  Why does anyone need the 64bit version anyway if they are recommending that one?  Why do they even have it?


From what I have read, 64 bit is required *only* if you want to open and work with truly huge workbooks (though why you wouldn't use a database instead beats me...)
Partly because the 64-bit Office requires different APIs there are too many issues with it to recommend as a package for now. 

Denis


----------



## 9tanstaafl9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Derek Brown said:


> There are some possible problems even if you use 32-bit.
> Have a look at the following, particularly my post #9 and also post #11.
> http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=447852



Thank you! I didn't know about the printing issues, because while I know my report works with the 32 bit version (that's what we use ourselves) I never personally have tried to print it (it's more of an on-screen report).  So I'll warn him about that if he decides to downgrade.  I think some people just go with the 64bit because they think more is better.


----------

